# All of a sudden she's jumpy



## Rawrliz (Jun 19, 2014)

Hello I was wondering if you's guys had any ideas. My hedgehog hazelnut is very nice and loves when I pet her. Earlier today I held her and was able to pet her and she was fine. I come back later and when I try to pet her she just starts getting all jumpy, sniffing her nose a lot, trying to bite me and making the noise they make when they're scarred. I couldn't pet her top at all. There's also a thunderstorm over here so I'm not sure if that is affecting her. I just hope tomorrow she isn't like this.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

How old is she? Could she possibly be quilling?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Did you wash your hands when you went back to pet her again? Did you touch anything or put anything on your hands between petting sessions? Sounds like you may have had a smell on your hand that she really didn't like. If there wasn't anything different about you & your smell between the two times, it could have possibly been the storm bothering her, but keep an eye on her, just in case. Check also for quills that might be poking her or anything else that might be bothering her.


----------



## Rawrliz (Jun 19, 2014)

Her quils have been falling off a lot lately. She's about a month & a half old. Today she's a little less jumpy.


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

If you find loose quills she might just have started quilling.


----------

